# My fiance wants a solid blue female



## whitneyk1719 (Dec 2, 2015)

I know blue is a fault color, however, we have no intentions of breeding or showing. He is hoping that maybe she will bond to him like our male has bonded to me and we are also wanting to add to our pack. Are there any reputable breeders out there that have solid blues? 


Side note: If it were up to me, we would be getting any color as long as we get from a reputable breeder. We are not opposed to adopting either, just would like a puppy.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

No reputable breeder will be breeding for Blue's. They will occasionally show up in quality breeding with show lines, and those breeders will normally place them into pet homes on spay/neuter contracts.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Try this website. If you're looking for a solid blue and don't want to wait years while looking. I was looking at getting one a while ago. They seem to be good family pets. Not sure about sport dogs. 
*Blue Bay Shepherds - Home


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

cdwoodcox said:


> Try this website. If you're looking for a solid blue and don't want to wait years while looking. I was looking at getting one a while ago. They seem to be good family pets. Not sure about sport dogs.
> *Blue Bay Shepherds - Home


History - *Blue Bay Shepherds

they are NOT purebred German Shepherd dogs


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

carmspack said:


> History - *Blue Bay Shepherds
> 
> they are NOT purebred German Shepherd dogs


Right. No one is claiming that they are.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

As mnm said, there are reputable breeders who will occasionally have a blue in a litter but it tends to be luck of the draw and timing to get one. You can google and find breeders, but you would need to do your own homework as to if they do health tests, etc..


----------



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

It's funny...i was just admiring this blue gal:

Westside German Shepherd Rescue of Los Angeles

And they do accept out of state adopters....





> Disclaimer: I'm not in LA so I know nothing about this org.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

^ they check out! I've worked with them in the past both in volunteer, adoption, and private placement capacities.


----------



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

Good to know! :smile2:


----------



## whitneyk1719 (Dec 2, 2015)

Thank you all! So sorry for my delayed response, life got in the way and forgetfulness lol. Yes mnm I know reputable breeders do not strive to breed the blue fault color. It saddens me to say that our Baron's breeders were not a reputable breeder as I had thought they were. They strive for the blue colors. His dad was a solid blue and mom a liver and tan. Of course you couldn't give me all the money in the world for Baron. Anyways, I was kind of hoping that maybe a reputable breeder that had an "oops" (I guess you would call it that lol) blue pup would be willing to sale me one. Of course with any puppy we are definitely going to make sure that temperament comes first before color. And adoption is always an option.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

There will be OOPS litters or litters who produce them here and there.....you just have to be in the right place at the right time....there was one posted on here a few years ago and she was GORGEOUS!!!! She was born in the Netherlands and imported.....just so hard to know who has dogs who might produce one...it will be very random to have one born and you be able to find it....

do a search here - no clue who had her - maybe you can find the posts, find the girl who had her and get a lead that way.....if they were allowable, I'd love to have one too...I like grays in every thing - horses, cats and other breeds! But since they aren't I have tried to avoid the genetics if they could be identified.

Good luck and if you find one, post her!!!


Lee


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Dotbat215 said:


> It's funny...i was just admiring this blue gal:
> 
> Westside German Shepherd Rescue of Los Angeles
> 
> And they do accept out of state adopters....


Aww man ... aside from a bad hair day ... she is gorgeous! Thanks for the link.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Just have to ad, that although they are not to breed standard, I think a solid blue is gorgeous. I believe a show line breeder close to me has had them pop up from time to time if her bloodlines. She's bred for 30+ years. So they are out there from reputable breeders, it's just finding them when they have one. If someone is specifically breeding for the off colors - Blue, liver and advertising as "Rare Colors" with higher prices for those, I personally wouldn't consider them a reputable breeder. 

Good Luck with your search, and yes, please share pictures when you do find the one.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Someone a few days ago posted their blue puppy... one of 2 in the litter due to go home soon. Anyone remember?

Eta: found it http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-puppy-stuff/690857-long-plush-short.html


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Old thread, but I remember this member. http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...90369-enakai-our-solid-blue-gsd-5-months.html


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

I'd say good luck on your search and be very careful and picky. It isn't just temperament its health too. I have a breeder near me that constantly has blues but I would never buy a puppy from them in a million years, not even if they were the only GSDs left on earth.


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

whitneyk1719 said:


> I know blue is a fault color, however, we have no intentions of breeding or showing. He is hoping that maybe she will bond to him like our male has bonded to me and we are also wanting to add to our pack. Are there any reputable breeders out there that have solid blues?
> 
> 
> Side note: If it were up to me, we would be getting any color as long as we get from a reputable breeder. We are not opposed to adopting either, just would like a puppy.


It's more important to go with a good reputable breeder than someone who breeds a fault in the breed. Color breeders are a huge red flag for me and many people on here.


----------



## whitneyk1719 (Dec 2, 2015)

Julian G said:


> It's more important to go with a good reputable breeder than someone who breeds a fault in the breed. Color breeders are a huge red flag for me and many people on here.



Totally agree. Baron's dad was a solid blue (which is how we found out their was such a color and my fiancé fell in love). At the time I had thought we were getting him from a reputable breeder, but since I have found out that they are not. I follow their Facebook page and they are now striving for the blue fault color. She had told me she was an animal behaviorist and blah blah and only wanted to better the breed. *Rolls eyes*. Oh well. Baron is the best dog all around and he is healthy. I would not trade him for anything in the world.


----------



## whitneyk1719 (Dec 2, 2015)

mnm said:


> Just have to ad, that although they are not to breed standard, I think a solid blue is gorgeous. I believe a show line breeder close to me has had them pop up from time to time if her bloodlines. She's bred for 30+ years. So they are out there from reputable breeders, it's just finding them when they have one. If someone is specifically breeding for the off colors - Blue, liver and advertising as "Rare Colors" with higher prices for those, I personally wouldn't consider them a reputable breeder.
> 
> Good Luck with your search, and yes, please share pictures when you do find the one.



I definitely agree. They are gorgeous! Baron's breeders were unfortunately the latter but they did not advertise the "rare colors" until after we had gotten him. His littermates were half solid black (like him) and the rest were black and tans.


----------



## whitneyk1719 (Dec 2, 2015)

wolfstraum said:


> There will be OOPS litters or litters who produce them here and there.....you just have to be in the right place at the right time....there was one posted on here a few years ago and she was GORGEOUS!!!! She was born in the Netherlands and imported.....just so hard to know who has dogs who might produce one...it will be very random to have one born and you be able to find it....
> 
> do a search here - no clue who had her - maybe you can find the posts, find the girl who had her and get a lead that way.....if they were allowable, I'd love to have one too...I like grays in every thing - horses, cats and other breeds! But since they aren't I have tried to avoid the genetics if they could be identified.
> 
> ...


Thank you! Yes I will definitely be doing a search here for a reputable breeder. It will be a while before we get a second, hoping to wait until Baron is around 2 (Jan 2018). It will be sheer luck if we find her but I will post tons of pictures on here!


----------

